

Map: San Francisco’s Affordable Rent Gap Is Enough to Make You Sick … Literally - DanI-S
http://blogs.kqed.org/lowdown/2013/09/19/rents-in-san-francisco-enough-to-make-you-sick-literally

======
PeterisP
That's the price the inhabitants pay for their NIMBY zoning rules.

With such rent prices, it would be a great, profitable business to build lots
of dense residental highrises - and from what I know about SF, they're not
allowed to build them, so that's the result.

In any market economy, if you seriously want to restrict number of residences
of residents for whatever reason, then the result will be not less migration,
but more migration as immigrants still move in but many local people are
'priced out' until they are forced to leave.

